# Im not sure if I can learn to play ;*



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im right handed and I broke my 3rd finger on my left hand a few years ago and it lost most of its dexterity. I attempted some basic chords and theres no way, I can hardly even hold a string down with it. And when I manage to, it just gets in the way. Maybe I can teach myself to play left handed somehow. Has anyone ever accomplished this?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Read about Django Reinhardt here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Django_Reinhardt

Of course you can learn to play, if you really want to.

I am pulling for you!


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Jerry Garcia had to relearn after suffering a stroke.


----------



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have no control over my finger from the second joint down to the tip, I cant bend it or apply force. The only way I can hold a string with it is to conform my wrist in such an awkward way, then it ends up getting in the way of the other strings and my 1 and 2 fingers can’t work properly like this either.

Im determined and really want to learn. Even if I have to learn on a left handed guitar. Or re-string this one upside down? It looks possible? Looks like I may need to have a different bridge put on it to accommodate the fatter strings on the opposite side.

Thanks for the read and extra hope.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Tony Iommi chopped off the tips of his middle and ring fingers on his fretting hand in a sheet metal cutter (not recommended).
As mentioned, Django had only two operational fingers on his fretting hand due to a fire.
Gerry Garcia had a stroke. 
Pat Martino had an aneurysm and forgot how to play along with everything else, then re-learned, and became as awesome again as he was before.
Peter Green had to re-learn too after a psych meltdown.

I bet you can do it if you really want. I'd try Tony Iommi's trick of tuning down to ease the string tension and see if that helps any.

Play lefty sounds like a good option too. Restringing your guitar will require the nut and saddles to be replaced with lefty ones (depends on the guitar -- you might be able to just pull out the saddles and put them back the opposite way round).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My index finger was damaged in a scuffle when I was a wee tyke and the first knuckle gets really sore after playing for a while, especially when barring a lot, but i try not to let it bother me. It doesn't seem as bad as your condition, but I can relate to your frustration.

Like others have mentioned, some famous pros have persevered against fairly daunting scenarios, so it's possible.

As mentioned by Dev, you can try tuning down, but also, try open tunings. Keef said all you need is 5 strings, 3 fingers and 1 asshole. There's an awful lot you can do in Open G with just your fore and middle fingers. Heck you can even use the pinky for 7th chords. Check it out!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

or play slide...


----------



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not interested in playing slide, however I really like how it sounds.

Its kind of a tough call but Im starting to lean more and more towards learning to play lefty. I dont want to spend my 8 hundred budget for another guitar until Im sure. Its not quite as hard as I thought playing lefty. Its somewhat awkward strumming with my left hand, but I figure that should come to feel more natural over time with practice. I can work the board better with my right hand opposed to left, even if I had proper use of all 4 digits.

Im going to visit a prof. teacher and get her opinion also. Not that I don't appreciate and take what you've all told me into consideration. Of course a teacher will have a better perspective and be able to see excactly what Im dealing with.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gerry was also missing part of one of his finger way before he had a stroke.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CR355 said:


> Not interested in playing slide, however I really like how it sounds.
> 
> Its kind of a tough call but Im starting to lean more and more towards learning to play lefty. I dont want to spend my 8 hundred budget for another guitar until Im sure. Its not quite as hard as I thought playing lefty. Its somewhat awkward strumming with my left hand, but I figure that should come to feel more natural over time with practice. I can work the board better with my right hand opposed to left, even if I had proper use of all 4 digits.
> 
> Im going to visit a prof. teacher and get her opinion also. Not that I don't appreciate and take what you've all told me into consideration. Of course a teacher will have a better perspective and be able to see excactly what Im dealing with.


Please keep us updated...maybe going the left handed route is a reasonable solution. You certainly have the determination and enthusiasm.

Dave


----------



## RingoCalamity (Dec 29, 2008)

If I remember right, Tom Petty punched a wall and broke his left hand during the recording of Southern Accents. He still plays okay. Just throwing it out there. No Django, but still.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The middle finger of my left hand is curved & slightly twisted.
Not as big a deal as the things mentioned above--or your situation, but more proof things can be worked around so you don't even notice, or think about it.

If you do play lefthanded you may not have to get the bridges & nuts redone--some lefties play with the guitar strung right handed--and they do just fine.

(Albert King for example.)


----------



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

i messed up so many times and never became insipired to play. it is what it is. i have so much background with art etc and i wasted it away. my brother tries to play gbox but i dont have the heart to tell him he sucks. im proly the one that sucks. im the one that let stuff waste away


----------



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

i love tom petty hes a genious in his own right. and jeff healy too. Ill pick up and stop crying like a bitch


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CR355 said:


> i messed up so many times and never became insipired to play. it is what it is. i have so much background with art etc and i wasted it away. my brother tries to play gbox but i dont have the heart to tell him he sucks. im proly the one that sucks. im the one that let stuff waste away


I'm not sure how to interpret the above.

Please tell me that this doesn't mean that you are giving up on trying to learn to play the guitar.

PLEASE don't give up on it !! 

You CAN adapt and learn...if you have the determination.

*We are all here to support you in any way we can.*

You have the potential to have hours of fun, enjoyment, friendships, laughs, pride and much more that I just can't think of quickly. 

Sure, there will be frustration...as with anything that demands learning and the development of new skills.

*It is worth it*...if you really want it.

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CR355 said:


> I'll pick up and stop crying like a bitch


*That's it. *

Beat Tom Petty at his own game......well......for now.....at least learn some of his stuff if you admire his playing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> _While this is in response to Dave, this is more directed at the OP._
> 
> 
> *Success can mean what ever you want it to mean.....only you get to define your requirements for your success.
> ...


I agree with what you wrote....although I'm not about to adopt H.J. Simpson's mindset to live by.

Support and encouragement can go a long way....I'm sure you needed some along the journey of learning to play and I'll bet there were folks there to provide it.

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> True, but the list of things I wish I could do but cannot is a lot longer than the list of things I like to do and can.


That is very likely true for most of us...especially as we age.

However, CR335....I'm not going to derail your thread by getting into further philosophical discussion. I wish you much success and enjoyment in learning to play the guitar. However, if learning to play stops being enjoyable for you, it is not that big of a deal.....you can always find new things to try....music related or not.

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the idea of restringing your guitar upside down was a good idea. If it's an acoustic, you would have to change the nut. I'm sure you can learn left handed. I broke my right hand when I was young and by the time the cast was off, I could write fairly well left-handed and that was only a month. It may take awhile, but since you already know how to play you have a head start. Let us know how it's going. You could be a real inspiration to others who may have a similar problem.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Let us know how it's going. You could be a real inspiration to others who may have a similar problem.


Well said :bow:

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

As was said previously..Adapt and Conquer! 
If not..oh well. I let mine collect dust for years
because I couldn't get my hands co-ordinated. 
It may come back to you too.


----------

